# Christmas Week 2012 Snow Predictions / Where to Go



## Nick (Dec 24, 2012)

Predictions .... 

Accuweather as of this morning. Looks like most of New York and Vermont would get snow plus northern half of NH and the ME resorts as well. 

Might be a good time to ski Magic. Opening day is Wednesday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## mriceyman (Dec 24, 2012)

Ill be at gore next weekend. Im hoping for 2 big storms this week


----------



## salsgang (Dec 24, 2012)

Will be at Sugarloaf Thursday. Might be able to get to Saddleback Friday. If this storm and buzz about a New Years storm verify this could be one heck of a holiday week!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Catskills are getting snow soon!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, certainly shaping up to be a decent week....finally!  Since that is the case, I'm updating northern New England resort forecasts.  It's a whole new format (other than the first unveil this fall).  I'm still getting used to it too, including the editing platform, but forecasts are fleshed out and will be updated.  I like the idea of S VT through NH into ME as the jackpot too.  I may tweak totals upwards a bit but you get the idea.  I'm glad you all have some skiing/riding to look forward to this week....enjoy!!!!

-WC


----------



## reefer (Dec 24, 2012)

*Fingers crossed*



Nick said:


> Predictions ....
> 
> .
> 
> ...




Hope that works out. I'll be at Magic Thursday, Friday, and Saturday!


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 24, 2012)

I will be back at Sugarbush from Wednesday through New Years Day. Tough to go back to MA for Xmas after the killer ski days on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## skisheep (Dec 24, 2012)

Heading for Whiteface Friday-Monday! Great place to go to avoid holiday crowds, it will be busy, but nothing like VT or god forbid Hunter(I love the place, just NEVER during holiday weeks!)

-skisheep


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I know were I be this Saturday not Hunter but a few miles away.:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 24, 2012)

reefer said:


> Hope that works out. I'll be at Magic Thursday, Friday, and Saturday!



Nice! I wilk be heading up for the week on Wednesday. See you there.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2012)

NOAA - Wed-Thurs 

WITH A LARGE AREA OF THE CWFA (County Warning and Forecast Area) FORECAST TO SEE GREATER THAN 10 INCHES OF SNOW...INCLUDING MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE I93 AND I89 CORRIDORS AND SOME OF THE I95 CORRIDOR..

Yeehaw


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gore is my plan on Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Gore is my plan on Friday.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Nice their opening the high peaks chair on Thursday so you will have some great times up their.


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2012)

OMG .  Looks like most anywhere north of Mass. is going to be heaven.  Even the NWS agrees.  Snow is through Friday.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep, hardly any picking or choosing certain areas with this one--it's pretty much wide open.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Nice their opening the high peaks chair on Thursday so you will have some great times up their.



Wow, that would be a treat. I love the high peaks chair.


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 25, 2012)

We're thinking Magic on Friday, since it's a CSC discount day. Provided they get enough coverage, it should be a good way to beat the crowds and get some good turns in.


----------



## lizziev3 (Dec 25, 2012)

how is hunter?


----------



## lizziev3 (Dec 25, 2012)

does magic have any snow yet?


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


>



+128 (trails) add Saddleback and the western Maine mountains is the place for holiday skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Wow, that would be a treat. I love the high peaks chair.





Gore just put it on Facebook's they are opening that Chair tomorrow have fun up their, some of the best NY trails off the chair.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Mad river Blog weather guy calling for almost 2 feet of snow for north Vermont hills at elevation.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in FL = powder days.

Uncanny.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 26, 2012)

lizziev3 said:


> how is hunter?


If they get a lot of this they will be ok, will have most open in the cats...


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 26, 2012)

Sitting in bed sick but this is decent medicine. Happy for y'all that are going to be able to ski this storm (we have friends renting our place and black outs on our passes) and also very happy for the resorts and the industry. Hopefully this will all be part of a strong holiday season and a great kick-off to the rest of the year!


----------



## Nick (Dec 26, 2012)

Thinking Magic Mountain tomorrow.... anyone else gonna be there? Looking to get there right for opening.


----------



## reefer (Dec 26, 2012)

lizziev3 said:


> does magic have any snow yet?



'bheemsothWe're thinking Magic on Friday, since it's a CSC discount day. Provided they get enough coverage, it should be a good way to beat the crowds and get some good turns in."





Magic reporting there is a slight "base" (probabaly an inch or two), across the entire mountain. Only one route of snowmaking from the summit. 6" will be a lot of fun, 12" would open up at least 1/2 of the hill based on past experience. Some of the "rocky" trails will take more than that. Not saying there won't be some risk to the ole ski bases.............
With the wind associated with this storm I can see a foot turning into 6-18" depending on trail side very easily with the drifting. Plus Old Red will turn through just about anything. I'm also guessing it will not be overly crowded.
I'll be there tomorrow and Friday for sure. I'll most likely be taking Saturday off now then hit it Sunday and Monday again.​


----------



## Nick (Dec 26, 2012)

are you staying up there reefer or going up each day? 

I'm thinking of going tomorrow..... I have people at my house and I really can't go past the 2.5 hr drive mark.


----------



## reefer (Dec 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> are you staying up there reefer or going up each day?
> 
> I'm thinking of going tomorrow..... I have people at my house and I really can't go past the 2.5 hr drive mark.




Heading up this afternoon and staying tonight and tomorrow. Driving home Friday night to check in on the ski widow and a hot tub re-coop..........................then heading back Saturday night or Sunday morning.
Staying locally. If you want to drive up later tonight PM me...........................prolly don't have a bed but if you got the air matress and sleeping bag......................


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be at Magic on Saturday it looks like scrounging for 2 day leftovers. Look forward to reports.


----------



## Nick (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll definitely leave in the morning but thanks for the offer Reefer. I haven't skied Magic since I was about 8 years old


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

Weather buffs: Gore on Thursday or Friday...input?


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

Weather buffs: Gore on Thursday or Friday...input?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Weather buffs: Gore on Thursday or Friday...input?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
For powder days If only one or the other I would go in Thursday with high peak chair opening for the first time this year should be lots of powder up their. 4-8 inches of snow tonight and another 8 inches is snow tomorrow for Gore according to NOAA.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2012)

This could deliver. Hopefully, the "mixing" will stay out of it for most of VT. I worry that'll make everything really heavy. Then again, snow is snow. This will be really good for the industry.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm in FL = powder days.
> 
> Uncanny.



Please stay a while longer.  Please!


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

You really want to get cranked.  Listen to Tim Kelly here
http://www.skitheeast.net/tv/episode/250618459/tk-snowcast-under-the-christmas-tree

three storms.  

Does Magic have snow?  They've been blowin quite successfully.  If not today, then by Friday they will get hammered (cross fingers)!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Weather buffs: Gore on Thursday or Friday...input?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Were did you decided to go?


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Weather buffs: Gore on Thursday or Friday...input?



I'd probably go on Thursday.  The storm will be cranking at a good clip. Friday will bring out weekend warriors.  This snow will certainly bring up the trail count.  I'd expect a very high moisture content snow.  For me, it's more about the crowds than the snow. If you want beat down sno


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Were did you decided to go?



We're going tomorrow. Leaving at 6am. Needless to say I am excited I've heard the heaviest snow will be over night. Like Billski said its more about the crowds. Many of the once at twice a year skiers will come out Friday and this weekend I imagine.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> We're going tomorrow. Leaving at 6am. Needless to say I am excited I've heard the heaviest snow will be over night. Like Billski said its more about the crowds. Many of the once at twice a year skiers will come out Friday and this weekend I imagine.





Nice I think that is your best bet have some great times up their,.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to think I love blue.  Now I love red.  

Well, blue still counts for radar real-time.  GOSKI!


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> We're going tomorrow. Leaving at 6am. Needless to say I am excited I've heard the heaviest snow will be over night. Like Billski said its more about the crowds. Many of the once at twice a year skiers will come out Friday and this weekend I imagine.



Bring your fog lights.   The snow will be heavy.  Ah, such problems to have!  
T


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 26, 2012)

billski said:


> I used to think I love blue.  Now I love red.
> 
> Well, blue still counts for radar real-time.  GOSKI!



I think I have come to prefer pink  :beer:


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Nice I think that is your best bet have some great times up their,.



Thanks, Scotty. Aside from possible wind gusts, the weather should be prime. I'll take some pics for a good trip report.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Albany NOAA increased the snow forecast for Southern VT, Mount Snow, Magic, Stratton, Etc is now 14-18" 

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Thanks, Scotty. Aside from possible wind gusts, the weather should be prime. I'll take some pics for a good trip report.


Well Bene, I'm changing my opinion.  I'm smelling lots of lift hold tomorrow.  Suggest a fixed grip destination like Magic, Black NH, MRG.
Also looking like a bunch of good upslope if the moisture level isn't too high.

Ignore those valley forecasts and look higher up.


000 SXUS41 KGYX 261929 RECGYX  RECREATION REPORT FOR NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME 229 PM EST WED DEC 26 2012  MEZ007>009-NHZ002>004-270530- ELEVATIONS FROM 2500 TO 4000 FEET IN NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND THE WESTERN MAINE MOUNTAINS- 229 PM EST WED DEC 26 2012  ...ELEVATIONS BETWEEN 2500 AND 4000 FEET IN NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND THE WESTERN MAINE MOUNTAINS...  .TONIGHT...SNOW...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 14. EAST WINDS AROUND 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 40 MPH INCREASING TO AROUND 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 60 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 8 BELOW. .THURSDAY...SNOW. HIGHS AROUND 20. EAST WINDS AROUND 40 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 65 MPH BECOMING NORTHEAST AROUND 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 10 BELOW.  $$  MEZ007>009-NHZ002>004-270530- SUMMITS ABOVE 4000 FEET IN NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE- 229 PM EST WED DEC 26 2012  ...SUMMITS ABOVE 4000 FEET IN NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE...  .TONIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED. SNOW...MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 14. EAST WINDS AROUND 30 MPH INCREASING TO AROUND 45 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 5000 FEET...EAST WINDS AROUND 45 MPH INCREASING TO AROUND 70 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SNOW 90 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 17 BELOW. .THURSDAY...SNOW. HIGHS AROUND 20. EAST WINDS AROUND 50 MPH DECREASING TO AROUND 35 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 5000 FEET...EAST WINDS AROUND 75 MPH DECREASING TO AROUND 55 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 16 BELOW.  $$


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

And So. Vermont...


.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...  .TONIGHT...SUMMITS IN AND OUT OF CLOUDS. A CHANCE OF SNOW UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE UPPER TEENS. EAST WINDS 35 TO 50 MPH... INCREASING TO 45 TO 60 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES AROUND ZERO AFTER MIDNIGHT.  .THURSDAY...CLOUDY...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS 35 TO 50 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.  .THURSDAY NIGHT...SUMMITS IN AND OUT OF CLOUDS UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY. SNOW UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE MID TEENS. NORTH WINDS 25 TO 35 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS BELOW ZERO. 

Northern VT & NNY
.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK AND THE NORTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...  .TONIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE UPPER TEENS. EAST WINDS 25 TO 40 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.  .THURSDAY...CLOUDY...SNOW. SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTHEAST WINDS 25 TO 40 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.  .THURSDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY. SNOW UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE MID TEENS. NORTH WINDS 20 TO 30 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES AROUND ZERO.

Can't wait for a http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/4815-burke-mountain-resort update.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, didn't realize it would be that windy. I looked at noaa earlier and they were saying occasional gusts to 30mph.  But sustained 15-23mph. Must have changed since I've looked or maybe I was looking at lower elevations. We'll see.


----------



## Nick (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be at Magic tomorrow. Pm me if you want to meet up. Blue north face jacket, red atomic skis

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Up And at em. Hoping winds aren't too nuts. Will report later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Up And at em. Hoping winds aren't too nuts. Will report later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Same here. No winds to be had in Albany. About 6" of fluff at the moment.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

About to get on I 91 North it's just starting to turn into winter mix now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Wow, didn't realize it would be that windy. I looked at noaa earlier and they were saying occasional gusts to 30mph.  But sustained 15-23mph. Must have changed since I've looked or maybe I was looking at lower elevations. We'll see.



General forecasts are only good for valleys and flatlands.  You need a high summits or recreational forecast to have a clue as to what is going on at the summit.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/point/
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/validProds.php?prod=REC&node=KGYX


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 27, 2012)

Easily 8-10 new here at the base of Mt Ellen.  Time to walk up the hill for 8 AM GMX lift!


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Probably shoulda left earlier was hoping to get to magic around 830 but probably be closer to 930

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 27, 2012)

Light fluffy stuff on the Northway toward the Daks. People are horrible drivers.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

This is when the driving is easy not a car around

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah it's cleared out a bit since we got out of Albany. Just saw a pick up turned over in a ditch. Gotta love the Jeep, unfortunately I am not driving. Think I need a Xanax.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 27, 2012)

Heading up to the Loaf. It seems like a T-Bar kind of day


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 27, 2012)

$)$*&#ing White Mtns and there precipitation shadow :evil:

Only and inch so far here in the Paasumpsic River valley. Burke only 4" so far. Hopefully, we score with trailing snow showers after the main storm moves through. I still have not used a shovel this year (well at least since the last "storm" in February).


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 27, 2012)

^^^ Niiiice. Keep sending 'em! I need to decide where I'm skiing tomorrow & Sat now...


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2012)

Still all roped off on the West Side? All chairs full going up or how are crowds looking?


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Still all roped off on the West Side? All chairs full going up or how are crowds looking?



Empty. Black not running

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet! Looks like we'll be at Magic tomorrow. We wanted to be there today, but it wasn't in the cards since we're visiting my parents on the cape, 4.5 hours away (in good travel weather).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks for the updates Nick. It sucks not being able to ski. 
I let all my employees have the week off so here I am sitting at my computer and watching all of you getting the goods. Enjoy. 

I may be at Magic Saturday skiing the sloppy seconds otherwise I'll be fighting the crowds at my home mountain, Mount Snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> thanks for the updates Nick. It sucks not being able to ski.
> I let all my employees have the week off so here I am sitting at my computer and watching all of you getting the goods. Enjoy.
> 
> I may be at Magic Saturday skiing the sloppy seconds otherwise I'll be fighting the crowds at my home mountain, Mount Snow.



I need you for a boss.


----------



## reefer (Dec 27, 2012)

*at Magic*

I'm looking for Nick. Found Woodcore. It' s still dumping. Ropes dropping. Great day. All weekend will rock!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2012)

reefer said:


> I'm looking for Nick. Found Woodcore. It' s still dumping. Ropes dropping. Great day. All weekend will rock!



leave some for the rest of us reefer.


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 27, 2012)

55 and sunny here on the cape. Leaving now for New Hampshire tonight and Magic tomorrow. Crazy New England weather.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

reefer said:


> I'm looking for Nick. Found Woodcore. It' s still dumping. Ropes dropping. Great day. All weekend will rock!



Found him  we got in a couple runs together... what a day ... pics and video later ... quads are on fire now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 27, 2012)

15-20 new here at Sugarbush and still snowing hard at 4 PM


----------



## reefer (Dec 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> leave some for the rest of us reefer.


Plenty still there. West side was roped off. Was skied but not a lot. If they open it up there is no where else you should be tomorrow.......I'll be there!


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Found him  we got in a couple runs together... what a day ... pics and video later ... quads are on fire now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Eagerly awaiting the TR.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

It's probably gonna take me until tomorrow to do the TR. Sorry guys. I have family over tonight


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> It's probably gonna take me until tomorrow to do the TR. Sorry guys. I have family over tonight



I guess "no friends on a powder day" does not apply to relatives?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2012)

Another trip to Florida, another missed blizzard.


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Another trip to Florida, another missed blizzard.


   Don't worry, the best is yet to come!


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 30, 2012)

8" of snow since yesterday AM and still snowing here at Sugarbush


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 30, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> 8" of snow since yesterday AM and still snowing here at Sugarbush



Sweet!! Enjoy, and keep those reports coming ;-)


----------



## Nick (Dec 30, 2012)

billski said:


> I guess "no friends on a powder day" does not apply to relatives?



At least for writing a TR it does


----------

